# new to the Thunderbolt



## Maverick39 (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm not new to rooting and flashing ROMs, but I am new to how the Thunderbolt dose things, if I could get a little help on how things flash ROMs/kernels/radios would be much appreciated.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

This is a decent guide, just disregard the bit about the kernel manager app... And give serious consideration to using a recovery besides CWM if you haven't already.

http://www.thunderboltforums.com/forum/htc-thundebolt-hacking-guides/1242-guide-flashing-roms-kernels-radios-video-pics.html

Here's more good information, trter10 wrote this one:

http://www.thunderboltforums.com/forum/htc-thunderbolt-development/8061-root-noob-handbook.html

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4g!


----------



## Maverick39 (Jun 13, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> This is a decent guide, just disregard the bit about the kernel manager app... And give serious consideration to using a recovery besides CWM if you haven't already.
> 
> http://www.thunderbo...video-pics.html
> 
> ...


Cool, thanks a bunch, how about stable ROMs, what recovery would you suggest


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Maverick39 said:


> Cool, thanks a bunch, how about stable ROMs, what recovery would you suggest


As far as roms, I suggest skyraider for sense, thundershed for aosp, happy trails as a desensed rom, and killasense for closer to stock. I've never had issues that couldn't be resolved on any of those. I only recommend 4ext recovery. CWM doesn't always wipe correctly and is rarely updated and I think 4ext is better and has more options than TWRP.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Maverick39 (Jun 13, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> As far as roms, I suggest skyraider for sense, thundershed for aosp, happy trails as a desensed rom, and killasense for closer to stock. I've never had issues that couldn't be resolved on any of those. I only recommend 4ext recovery. CWM doesn't always wipe correctly and is rarely updated and I think 4ext is better and has more options than TWRP.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Ok cool, thanks for all the information.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thundershed is what I always run...unless you like Sense...I am running v1.5 until ICS drops as there isn't a whole lot going on until it does


----------



## Maverick39 (Jun 13, 2011)

Ok thanks, what if I break it? I'm on 2.11.605.19, can I flash on ROM that is based off the 2.11.605.5/9 whatever?

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## SolShade (Feb 24, 2012)

People have been having better luck with the .9 radio over the .19 on Thundershed roms at least


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Maverick39 said:


> Ok thanks, what if I break it? I'm on 2.11.605.19, can I flash on ROM that is based off the 2.11.605.5/9 whatever?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Not sure what you mean by "break it", but, if you're rooted, you can flash any thunderbolt rom with any thunderbolt software version base besides a full, unrooted, OTA RUU update from VZW/HTC.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## Maverick39 (Jun 13, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> Not sure what you mean by "break it", but, if you're rooted, you can flash any thunderbolt rom with any thunderbolt software version base besides a full, unrooted, OTA RUU update from VZW/HTC.
> 
> Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


My last phone was a DROID X and I breaked (it's not good for nothing but a paper weight) it a time or two++ you have to flash the phone back to life.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Maverick39 said:


> My last phone was a DROID X and I breaked (it's not good for nothing but a paper weight) it a time or two++ you have to flash the phone back to life.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


oh, i think i understand what you mean now. you mean that you soft bricked your droid x twice but were able to get it going again. there's little risk of that happening by flashing a known thunderbolt rom. i say little because an improper rom download/ install or recovery issues could cause a soft brick, but pulling the battery out, replacing it, and then holding down the power and volume down buttons will boot you into the bootloader. from the bootloader, you can get back into your recovery and either flash a rom or restore a backup. the biggest risk of a full brick on the bolt is by flashing a corrupt or incomplete radio file through the bootloader. if you do decide to try different radios, just make sure to use an MD5 hash checker app to check your downloaded radio file against the hash provided. any reputable radio download provided will include an MD5 hash to compare your downloaded file against.


----------



## bradg24 (Jul 11, 2011)

Maverick39 said:


> My last phone was a DROID X and I breaked (it's not good for nothing but a paper weight) it a time or two++ you have to flash the phone back to life.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


He means brick it.. since I am a fellow x waiting on my bolt. I can understand his worry, I can wait to jump into this when it comes in

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Maverick39 (Jun 13, 2011)

bradg24 said:


> He means brick it.. since I am a fellow x waiting on my bolt. I can understand his worry, I can wait to jump into this when it comes in
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Thanks, that's exactly what I meant I can't spell for nothing today lol or maybe it's auto correct.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------

